# Correcting errors.



## Michael Lee (Jul 14, 2015)

While practising, how do you deal with "felt", by ear, mistakes? No matter how much I practise, they keep coming. Perhaps, I should sleep on the answer.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

I don't understand your question.


----------



## fredyfreeloader (Dec 11, 2010)

Michael Lee said:


> While practising, how do you deal with "felt", by ear, mistakes? No matter how much I practise, they keep coming. Perhaps, I should sleep on the answer.


Logically you should keep playing and not interrupt you train of thought, then sit down afterwards and examine what you are doing wrong, mistakes don't just hang around waiting for you to make them, they're part of your playing technique. Keep practicing the areas where you hear these annoying booboo's. 
I would also suggest you sleep on a bed it's far more comfortable than sleeping on answers.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

It took me a bit, but I think I understand what you're asking.

"How do I stop/fix making mistakes while improvising?" 

Since practice does make perfect (or at least makes progress), I'm curious about how much time you spend/have spent practicing improv.


----------



## jeancoltrane (Feb 20, 2015)

if i understand your question correctly...

the best way is to make a lot of mistakes, and learn how to make them work. often if i hit a wrong note, i'll deliberately hit it a few more times and find a way to resolve it so it sounds intentional. you have to be ready to adapt to the moment, and abandon your previous thought of where you wanted to be or 'go'. once you get good at making 'mistakes' work, you'll find yourself seeking out the wrong notes just to see where they might take you.

basically, there is power in dissonance whether harmonic or rhythmic. learn to make friends with it


----------



## ed2000 (Feb 16, 2007)

I can't remember who said this, think it was a pro " ....If you hit a wrong note, play it again so it sounds like you meant to play it."


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

ed2000 said:


> I can't remember who said this, think it was a pro " ....If you hit a wrong note, play it again so it sounds like you meant to play it."


Another one is _"You are probably only one fret away from the right note" 
_
I think Rik Emmett deserves the credit for that quote.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## bluzfish (Mar 12, 2011)

greco said:


> Another one is _"You are probably only one fret away from the right note"
> _
> I think Rik Emmett deserves the credit for that quote.
> 
> ...



It is also in "The Music Lesson" by Victor Lamont Wooten - an excellent approach to how to play music (as opposed to simply learning theory)


----------

